# Bright Room, Off-Axis, HDTV choices?



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

I'm in the market for a 60" HDTV which will be placed in a bright lake-side room with large picture windows that have no blinds/curtains.

Typically, in bright rooms, I would lean towards the LED-LCD type.

However, I also have need for off-axis flexibility as this TV will sit kitty-corner in the room and most seats will be off-axis to some degree. The screen will also be mounted low (top of screen near eye-level).

Typically, for off-axis performance, I would lean towards Plasma displays.

I'm budget shopping here; max budget would be around $1500.

Most viewing will be of sports and movies.

A matte screen is preferred (due to room brightness/reflections).

I've seen the Sharp Aquos and Samsung products in the price range, but wanted to see if there were any recommendations from the community here. I've had experience with a Panasonic 50" Plasma that I really liked. I have no need for any Smart-apps, I just want good picture quality that stays clear during motion scenes (sports/action movies).

Got thoughts?


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

Well, left to my own devices, I think I'm leaning towards the Panasonic TC-P60ST60.....(plasma)

....it tops out my budget at $1500 but the CNET reviews look good.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't know of any solutions that fit all of your specifications. Ideally, you could get a Panasonic pro model plasma with an anti-glare screen, but that would be beyond your budget, would have no speakers, tuner, or other typical consumer model features.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I own the Panasonic VT50, my parents own the Samsung F8500.
The Samsung definitely has the best attributes for bright rooms, wide angle viewing, and great anti glare screen.
Overall I much prefer my parents F8500 over my VT50 because it does everything better...brighter, better anti glare screen, no temporary or long term image retention, no dynamic false contouring. But it is expensive.


----------

